# Making a corner out of mitered sections of PVC



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi gang,

I'm getting very close to setting up the dust collection system in the basement of our new house and I need to figure out how I'm going to run the ducting. I've already decided to use 6" PVC from my local building supplier. I was wondering if anyone has built corners by mitering sections of PVC and gluing them together with PVC cement?

I figured I could make 11.25 degree cuts on a few sections of PVC, glue them together and viola, a 90 degree corner. Has anyone done this before and if so, does it work? (see picture from Sketchup below)

Thanks!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I have done basically the exact thing you are talking about.... I actually tried to make a ring out of 2" pvc pipe for another project. It can be done, but I used CA glue in the gel form to glue the pvc together.

You want to do a few things to get set up for it. First of all, you need to make reference lines on the outside of the pipe to make sure that you are cutting the miters exactly plumb.... I would suggest on the quarters, but at the minimum, on the halves. Then come up with some way to line up these lines on the saw. I basically made a wood channel (miterbox) out of plywood, and marked the half-way point on the side of the miter box.









Then I set up a stop block, and proceeded to cut all my miters.










I then glued them up, and found out that my angled cuts were a hair off, (come on, I cut 32 miters i think). I had to cut one miter "custom" to close the ring, but I got it to work.

















It worked quite well for what I needed it for.

I am also in the process of making some custom fittings for some of my DC. Here is a "Y" that I made for my chop saw:









Let me know if you have any questions....

Fabian


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I got the layout patterns from this website, to make the lateral wyes. Kind of makes it real easy to make customized lateral wyes.

BTW..... doing it like you are thinking, that is the best way to reduce any airflow resistance, thereby increasing your DC efficientcy. Having a long sweep like that is better than the basic 90's you can get.

Hope this helps

Fabian


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

My thought process is this: I dont want to use the small 90 degree pieces as they kill airflow. So how does one do a big gradual bend? By breaking it up into small pieces. I'm going to build a jig for my band saw and mark the pieces so that all cuts are square, then I can rotate the pipe 180 to cut each of the pieces. I figure using this method will allow me to create all of the angles I need. That plus the wyes from that webpage should take care of it all.


----------

